# accident on the vehicle title



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Thinking about buying a used Hybrid Camry. I know to comply to Uber their vehicle standards it has to be less than 10 years and has 4 doors. This car fits the requirement but it has an accident on the title that shows on carfax. The damage was fixed on the body long time ago. No issue in driving and no visual dents.

Will Uber approve this car? Sent them an e-mail but just wanted to check this forum if anyone knew the answer. or if anyone is driving a car with a past accident on their title.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

As far as i know, you cant have salvaged or flood damaged title. If the title is clear then you will be fine.

In some states, you can get a clean titles even if the car is salvaged, so make sure you do your own research on the car. 

Email Uber and ask them to run a VIN check. CarFax is not the most accurate source of information.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

my car has an accident. 

as long as it passes safetly inspection, it is driveable.


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Mycarhatesme (Jul 21, 2015)

Just had this BS sent from Uber on a nice car I used for 3 months and made like 200+ trips on it before I sold it a month ago. 
They take 4 months to figure things out and email you after you sell the car? Or just a new bs "policy" from uber? 
Has structural damage on the record. Clean title. Good thing they give you a month before deactivation.



















ACTION REQUIRED

Hey (driver name),
We regret to inform you that your vehicle does not meet the requirements to be used on the Uber platform.
Through a recent audit conducted in conjunction with a third party, we've found that your vehicle has a branded title. This means the vehicle has been declared damaged by an insurance company in the past. For more information on branded vehicles, please read below.
As such, the vehicle listed below will be deactivated from the Uber system on 8/24/15.

*Affected Vehicle:*
2009 Chevrolet Malibu
VIN: 1G1ZH57B39F152331

Reason:
Frame Damage


----------



## Lebron 23 (Jul 7, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> my car has an accident.
> 
> as long as it passes safetly inspection, it is driveable.


Have u been using it with uber


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

cars that have been in accidents often deploy the airbags. Sometime a shady repair shop will not replace the expensive airbags. An pre-purchase inspection can verify if the airbags are functional.


----------

